# Johnson carb flooding



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Something in the float bowl area, if it has one, would be my guess. Maybe the float needle is damaged?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thx for the reply. I'm not much of a carb repair type of guy. Maybe I'll just call my mechanic but if anyone knows what I can easily do myself that would be great.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Float. Every Jonnyrude I ever owned let me know when it was time to rebuild the carb.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate that. I will look into it. Is it an easy fix?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> the engine flooded and shut off. the carb was leaking fuel out of the small hole it has on the side


Been there, dealt with that.  :'(

Get an OEM shop manual, not an aftermarket!

As previously posted, time for a rebuild.
Order the complete carb rebuild kit for your outboard.
Remove carb from engine, keep track of what came from where.
Digital camera is useful as is a sheet of cardboard to set parts on/in.
I punch holes in the cardboard to hold the small screws for easy identification.
Soak the carb body and metal components in a cleaner, I use isopropyl alcohol.
Make sure all the brownish deposits are removed from the carb body, inside and out.
Clean all passageways, check with an ultrafine wire to verify no blockages.
Use compressed air to blow out all passages and to dry the metal parts.
Reassemble and replace all the gaskets, float, float valve.
Set float at correct setting per shop manual.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks Brett!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm just going to say that if you're not really a (carb guy) just take the carb off 2 nuts, choke, and fuel line. take it to a shop and pay the $65 to have it done, then re-install it yourself. 

The carb kit is going to cost the same +/- a few bucks, if you do the removal and install yourself you will save about $40-$50. It's not hard to rebuild but if you're not sure or just don't want the hassle it doesn't cost much on our engine. 

Also FYI if you do it yourself and are going to soak the carb in carb cleaner you best make sure all the rubber and plastic parts are off before it goes into the solution

If you want to learn then do it your self, it's one of the easier ones.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

cool man thanks a lot.


----------

